# oil level not showing in window



## Chuck Howard (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a 21 gal central pneumatic compressor. its a few years old and the other day I noticed the oil window was empty. I bought a 16 oz bottle and started filling. All 16 oz went in and still no oil was showing in the window. I started it up and oil was spurting out the fill cap so obviously it was over filled. Why would the window not show the oil level and what can I do to make sure I have the right amount of oil in there?


----------



## Chuck Howard (Jan 7, 2020)

Never mind. I drained the oil, removed the sight glass and cleaned it. Now I can see the oil level.


----------



## Bill78 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dont feel bad. Had the same thing happen to me on a "new to me" unit. Guess I just thought the glass was tinted or something haha.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Chuck Howard said:


> Never mind. I drained the oil, removed the sight glass and cleaned it. Now I can see the oil level.


bad sign if the site glass is super dirty.
put a magnetic drain plug on the unit...
cast iron damage or trash in the air inlet.
tear down, and look.
you might look at the head and valves for a super clean job..
make the compressor last longer!


----------

